# Revised 30k Project log



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, Nacho here, I'm restarting my whole FW plog as the last one died from malnourishment. I was going through shit and I just couldn't get motivated to paint or do anything really. But that's all changed!, I'm In the financial situation where I can afford to update this on a weekly or even biweekly basis with new content.

Thanks for reading and have a great day.

Regards, Zoe.

Ps. I'll be adding all my previously painted stuff into this over the next hour or so.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Here we are!

10 tactical marines
5 terminators
Contemptor dred
Fulgrim
Legion drop pod.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Spent today painting this drop pod. It's in a way where I'm happy with it but I plan to highlight it way way way more.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's a really good, patrician shade of purple you've chosen. I think it's very appropriate for the legion. Are you planning to do any scorch marks on the drop pod from atmospheric entry?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> That's a really good, patrician shade of purple you've chosen. I think it's very appropriate for the legion. Are you planning to do any scorch marks on the drop pod from atmospheric entry?


I am indeed, Ive had the idea of making re base of the pod look red hot from the entry. But I'm not sure my painting skill covers that yet.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, I'll be updating this within a few days with an aegis defence line that I purchased from @Deus Mortis. Which should be here soon, which I'm buzzing to add to my collection.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, that purple. Keep it comin'!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Oh, that purple. Keep it comin'!


Thank you, just keeping myself busy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nothin' wrong with that, I wish I kept myself busy painting more often than other things...there's a lot of grey plastic in my life.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Nothin' wrong with that, I wish I kept myself busy painting more often than other things...there's a lot of grey plastic in my life.


I should really be painting the army of dark eldar models that I've not touched in like 4 months. 

But I'm on a finer brand of crack at the moments!.

-deep sniff- Mmmm resin cancer lung stuff


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are some pics of the man(borderline debatable).

I've decided to paint his Cape White and see how it looks.

Thoughts?

I still need to wash it and highlight the fuck out of it.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Stirling work, really love the purple, infact I'm jealous of it, loving Fulgrim too and that is a sculpt I'm not a fan of, looking forward to see how the white cloak turns out, as I want to go white for my Lysander mini. And Zoe Libre really works, I like it


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> Stirling work, really love the purple, infact I'm jealous of it, loving Fulgrim too and that is a sculpt I'm not a fan of, looking forward to see how the white cloak turns out, as I want to go white for my Lysander mini. And Zoe Libre really works, I like it


Thanks a bunch oldman. I'm actually really stuck between Zoe and Hayley lol.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Thanks a bunch oldman. I'm actually really stuck between Zoe and Hayley lol.


contrary to populair believe names can be the toughest part of the journey xD

both cute names realy

the white cloak looks good on Fulgrim imo,


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

A little full army pic here.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Aegis defence line courtesy of @Deus Mortis.

Should have the rest painted the same by next week I hope.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm really torn between these two.

@Deus Mortis on the left and me on the right.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Purple all day! Not to knock Deus at all, his job looks great....but that green and your army's purple hurts me :biggrin:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Aye, I'd go with the purple mate. I can't imagine the pretty boys of the IIIrd legion being happy with having clashing colours :wink: Although you should use it as an opportunity to do some weathering, since it's actually supposed to get dirty unlike your marines who are above all that nonsense.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> Aye, I'd go with the purple mate. I can't imagine the pretty boys of the IIIrd legion being happy with having clashing colours :wink: Although you should use it as an opportunity to do some weathering, since it's actually supposed to get dirty unlike your marines who are above all that nonsense.


Just imagine some marines running around with baby wipes haha!

"Must keep clean!"


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Did some weathering on the aegis line

Just went over the rivets and stuff with typhus corrosion then the bottom of the barriers with Stirling mud.

I've not went overboard with it but I think it could do with some more.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, I'll be picking up another box of tactical marines on Saturday. Until then I'll be finishing the aegis line and the rest of the half built tac squad I already have.

Kind regards, Zoe


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It's good progress so far, nice to see such a vibrant 3rd legion.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> It's good progress so far, nice to see such a vibrant 3rd legion.


Thanks dude!.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Definitely prefer the purple. Keep it up!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Ta daaaa


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Vaz said:


> Definitely prefer the purple. Keep it up!


Thank you kindly. I'm actually quite chuffed with the way it's came out.

I went through a few stages with it and I finally settled on the lighter purple.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome! The flash might be washing out the colour, but you may want to get some different tones onto that mud, and maybe colour the bullet holes with some form of spot colour; maybe metal, or perhaps a white/cream/grey to suggest something like a plastek, or maybe even ceramite.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Vaz said:


> Awesome! The flash might be washing out the colour, but you may want to get some different tones onto that mud, and maybe colour the bullet holes with some form of spot colour; maybe metal, or perhaps a white/cream/grey to suggest something like a plastek, or maybe even ceramite.


I've went over the holes on one of them with warplock bronze. I love the plastek idea and I'm going to try both of them to see which one looks sexy.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

This doesn't really cover my emperors children per say but it ties into the hobby aspect.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Lol I've decided to change the way I paint my EC marimes. Instead of gold trim Im gonna use lead belcher as it looks less overly flashy and doesn't make the purple look dark and boring.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

If you wash the gold with Druchii Violet it looks less bright and won't make your purple look as dark, but by all means go with what you like best. I use the trim as a kind of ranking system personally.

As Vaz said, I think the mud needs some more tones to is as right now it looks a little unnatural, whereas a random spackle of light and dark patches will help it see more realistic.

Otherwise, great work so far. Looking forward to seeing that board populated by marines and buildings!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> If you wash the gold with Druchii Violet it looks less bright and won't make your purple look as dark, but by all means go with what you like best. I use the trim as a kind of ranking system personally.
> 
> As Vaz said, I think the mud needs some more tones to is as right now it looks a little unnatural, whereas a random spackle of light and dark patches will help it see more realistic.
> 
> Otherwise, great work so far. Looking forward to seeing that board populated by marines and buildings!


Up late I see lol. In regards to the gold I'm only going to use it for sergeants and like HQ and elites stuff. 

I'll start toning up that mud sometime tomorrow when I'm home from school.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Love the smell of oven cleaner at 9.20pm!

Just doing some stripping as I wanna repaint some of my tactical marines.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Alright lads and lasses, over the weekend I'm practically going to be living in GW as I want to make some serious headway with this army. I'm going to pick up some tactical marines and the captain model(which I'm going to add some mk3 bits to).

Thanks for reading.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> Love the smell of oven cleaner at 9.20pm!
> 
> Just doing some stripping as I wanna repaint some of my tactical marines.


That looks like the kind of takeaway order I would be interested in!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

alasdair said:


> That looks like the kind of takeaway order I would be interested in!


Mr muscle actually starts to melt the metal btw. Pretty damn cool lol.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

More marines!!!!!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Base coated and washed.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Almost done!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is a terminator Im working on.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent stuff, that's a good looking terminator.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Excellent stuff, that's a good looking terminator.


Thanks dude. I'm actually planning on changing the red to some sort of regal green. The reasons beimg we that the red clashes too much with the purple.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Be careful with your colour choice of green; with your bright pink (although that might be the flash washing out the colour), the green could look quite garish. Unless that's what you want of course, I'd recommend a really dark green, what Dark Angels Green was; maybe Caliban Green or Loren. 

Maybe something like this:?










Failing that, a White Leather works well with purple, but will serve to bleach the pink/purple a little more?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Dark green was the plan. 

I've seen it on some EC termies before and it looked pretty good.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

You are really ploughing through those minis Nacho, some output, i be lucky to do a mini a week, really need to get a grip. Keep up the good work


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> You are really ploughing through those minis Nacho, some output, i be lucky to do a mini a week, really need to get a grip. Keep up the good work


I've got 2 weeks off school for "studying" so expect that output to go nova.

Also thanks!.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Mk4 command squad just arrived.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

-insert March of the clones theme here-


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate to be a bit mean, but why does that guy wear a helm and is also holding a helmet. seems a but daft to me. 

But otherwise you've got a nice plog going here Nacho and it's nice to see some more boys in purple. If only I had more time *looks longingly at his small pile of unpainted resin before signing and returning to work*


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> I hate to be a bit mean, but why does that guy wear a helm and is also holding a helmet. seems a but daft to me.
> 
> But otherwise you've got a nice plog going here Nacho and it's nice to see some more boys in purple. If only I had more time *looks longingly at his small pile of unpainted resin before signing and returning to work*




It's something to do with the fluff of the company. When I've finished writing it I'll post it lol. :laugh:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll be a bit quiet with models this month as i have exams.

Tomorrow I'll try and get some regular space marines up.


----------

